# Flounder season closed in N.C.



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

More people, same amount of water.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nets.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I see a closed season as good for you guys in N.C. my buddy lives in Wilmington and tells me horror stories of the netters. It'll only make fishing better they should look into closing redfish and trout also for a limited time imho.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

One thing I’ve always wondered and never bothered to look at. Are there length limits for commercial catches. I released two flounder the other day that we’re 11 7/8”. Stopped by the market to pick up a few crabs and there were several in there noticeably smaller than the ones I released. Sad thing that recreational anglers/ the folks who are the most conservation minded are the ones who suffer. However I am not totally opposed to closures to allow the stock to recoup but closures should apply equally.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree. But the real problem is inshore shrimp netting. The bycatch is all the food the trout, redfish, flounder, and rockfish eat. No bait. No game fish. Too bad they can’t figure out how to close that. I think NC is the only state where shrimp trawls are allowed to operate estuaries. But I could be wrong.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stop the netting.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Shrimp boats are allowed to operate in the sounds in Georgia for a short time each year. Bait boats operate in the rivers but their impact is minimal from what I can tell. There’s usually always bait in the water.


----------

